# Which species has the worst bite?



## KissyLipsMcHugs (Jul 19, 2013)

What species do you all think is the worst to be bitten by?


----------



## spiderengineer (Jul 19, 2013)

KissyLipsMcHugs said:


> What species do you all think is the worst to be bitten by?


 well not everybody gets bitten and we have a bite report section that will be helpful to you. also considering its hard to decided which has a worst bite with some of the most potent species unless some one gets bitten bye the two to compare. add to the fact everybody react differently their is really no number one not to get bitten by. their are just species you just don't want to get bit by because it will be bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Equinox (Jul 19, 2013)

As a general rule, old worlds are worse than new worlds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jul 19, 2013)

For me P. ornata ones to many and it hurts like no other!

Jose
www.exoskeletoninverts.com
support@exoskeletoninverts.com


----------



## Scolopeon (Jul 19, 2013)

P. muticus venom is the only one to have a really pungent smelling venom, smell some tongs after one has attempted to bite it, the smell will make you feel nausious alone.

I think the top are these:

S. calceatum
Poecilotheria
Haplopelma
P. muticus
Aussie species such as Selenocosmia, Selenotypus and Phlogius sp.

It also depends what the bite is relative to, if in dogs it is much more severe, canines are more susceptible to the venom.. Monkeys less effected, but certain species are more harmful to monkeys I have heard.


----------



## Marijan2 (Jul 19, 2013)

Stromatopeminae subfamily and Poecilotherias are known for really painful bites. For new world my money goes on Psalmopoeus


----------



## KissyLipsMcHugs (Jul 19, 2013)

Scolopeon said:


> P. muticus venom is the only one to have a really pungent smelling venom, smell some tongs after one has attempted to bite it, the smell will make you feel nausious alone.
> 
> I think the top are these:
> 
> ...


I really want some of the pokies but I'm afraid someday I will get bit and I have bad anxiety so my bite and sting reactions are pretty bad(not because of venom but because anxiety triggers quicker reactions)

Thinking about getting good pair of true rawhide gloves pretty sure most Ts won't be able to get more than the tip thru if at all. 
Freaking theraphosa fangs scare me poopless too with the physical DMG they can cause lol.

I have to have a p.metallica and the rare poecilatharia humans. Species tho. I'd feel naked if my collection never had them.


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 19, 2013)

KissyLipsMcHugs said:


> I really want some of the pokies but I'm afraid someday I will get bit and I have bad anxiety so my bite and sting reactions are pretty bad(not because of venom but because anxiety triggers quicker reactions)
> 
> Thinking about getting good pair of true rawhide gloves pretty sure most Ts won't be able to get more than the tip thru if at all.
> Freaking theraphosa fangs scare me poopless too with the physical DMG they can cause lol.
> ...


I have a bunch of Poecs; they're not overly aggressive, certainly less than some.  How you act with spiders is a big part of whether you have escapes or bites.  'Hands off' and no poking or prodding goes a long way to avoiding problems.  'More' cage is better than one that's small and tight, it gives you more room and time to react.  If they have a secure retreat they feel safe in, they're much less likely to panic and make a mad dash.  Poec slings and juveniles tend to run more often than adults.  Many times adults/subadults will stay motionless while you water and clean, as long as you don't get too close to them.  They think they're blending in and that you can't see them, which is probably often the case in the wild.  Most of my collection is old world, and I find Poecs to be very easy and enjoyable to work with, but I never forget what they're capable of and don't let myself get complacent.  The best thing is to gradually work your way up in stages with faster, more defensive species.  

With any advanced T's, you always have to be ready for the unexpected, such as closing the lid quickly and having a catch cup in arm's reach.  If they bolt, appropriate reactions do not include screaming, running away, or wetting oneself.  Stay calm, you have the edge on intellect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scolopeon (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah Pokies are generally better than most in regards to temperament.. If this was a list of "aggressive" tarantulas the order would be different and we all know that word is frowned upon here.
Even so, the word individual is key here, best approach is a hands off.

Technically the King Baboon is the only one I have seen that will pursue the threat following and biting along the way but this could be called aggressive defensive behaviour as they will just stand their ground when placed outside the enclosure, I have several hysterocrates, some haplos and none of them do this follow attack behaviour.. If you own one try it yourself keep moving the "attacker" away and watch it follow all the way from the burrow, you have to be a certain distance away so it can detect you.

I imagine this works against muticus in the wild as they are easy to lure a distance out.

I have handled several Hysterocrates sp. but I would never handle a King Baboon, Haplo sp. or large pokie (I have handled a P. metallica at 5.5" but is is just stupidity at the fullest.)


----------



## Arachtion (Jul 19, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> I have a bunch of Poecs; they're not overly aggressive, certainly less than some.  How you act with spiders is a big part of whether you have escapes or bites.  'Hands off' and no poking or prodding goes a long way to avoiding problems.  'More' cage is better than one that's small and tight, it gives you more room and time to react.  If they have a secure retreat they feel safe in, they're much less likely to panic and make a mad dash.  Poec slings and juveniles tend to run more often than adults.  Many times adults/subadults will stay motionless while you water and clean, as long as you don't get too close to them.  They think they're blending in and that you can't see them, which is probably often the case in the wild.  Most of my collection is old world, and I find Poecs to be very easy and enjoyable to work with, but I never forget what they're capable of and don't let myself get complacent.  The best thing is to gradually work your way up in stages with faster, more defensive species.
> 
> With any advanced T's, you always have to be ready for the unexpected, such as closing the lid quickly and having a catch cup in arm's reach.  If they bolt, appropriate reactions do not include screaming, running away, or wetting oneself.  Stay calm, you have the edge on intellect.


I agree, many people would panic, but one of my Haplopelma sp. Vietnam (not sure if they classify this as vonwirthi?) decided to go for a run up my arm one day, every fibre in my body was screaming for me to flail my arms, but I remained calm, held out the catch tub, and instructed my GF (always a useful tool to have on hand) to encourage it with the tweezers into the tub, job done, I too find that 90% of the time T's are more what I would describe as "reactive" than aggressive/defensive, especially Poecis, they usually would much rather hide than confront you.


----------



## hamhock 74 (Jul 19, 2013)

The one that just bit you, whether it's an OW or NW species, it's likely to be unpleasant.


----------



## deviance1911 (Jul 19, 2013)

What about H. Mac? My friend got bit my one of those he said it was the worst bite ever.


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 19, 2013)

deviance1911 said:


> What about H. Mac? My friend got bit my one of those he said it was the worst bite ever.


How many bites has he had?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jul 19, 2013)

deviance1911 said:


> What about H. Mac? My friend got bit my one of those he said it was the worst bite ever.


 I got bit by an H. mac that was 4" inches that was bad but the 3" inch P. ornata was worse I think because where she bit me, it was on the tip of the finger and she bit right down to the bone. Heck I have gotten bitten by a 5.5" inch B. emilia before I will take her bites any day before a pokie or an H. mac!

Jose
www.exoskeletoninverts.com
support@exoskeletoninverts.com


----------



## 845BigRed (Jul 19, 2013)

I feel like you can go to the bite report section and have someone categorize the bites and figure out who has the worst bite out of everyone.


----------



## STi (Jul 19, 2013)

I vote for myself. I have these monkey-like canines that can do some damage.


----------



## KissyLipsMcHugs (Jul 20, 2013)

Seems like everyone consistently says baboon species and pokie species.
The problem with the bit report section is that a large number of species have little or no record  of being bitten.
Like the rare poecilatharia humans. (Abbrev. Because I can't freaking ever remember how to spell it Lmao.)

RobC owned probably more than 60 different species, and he said other than the physical DMG theraposas can cause the p.ornata bite was the worst in his life.

I'm going to Google and see if anyone has been envenomated by the p.humans. (spelling).


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 20, 2013)

KissyLipsMcHugs said:


> Like the rare poecilatharia humans. (Abbrev. Because I can't freaking ever remember how to spell it


'Hanuma' for short.


----------



## Marijan2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hanumavilasumica, how hard is to remember this  

I had hardest time to remember if Chilobrachys was fasciatum or fimbriatus, because both cyclosternum and chilobrachys started with C.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 20, 2013)

Marijan2 said:


> Hanumavilasumica, how hard is to remember this


It's a tongue twister.  I think it was poor judgement to make the name so long and complicated, same with tigrinawesseli.  6 to 8 syllables for just the species name?  And a genus name that has 6.  Ridiculous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Jul 20, 2013)

I somehow manage to remember these "tonguetwisters" more easily than easy names. I just need to read it in myself few times in right way and that's that. For some reason i often have hard times remembering Heteroscodra maculata and Phormictopus cancerides. But not in a way i cant remember the spelling, but in general i can't remember the whole name, i have full picture of spider and i know everything about it, but name no way to come into my mouth. Some times i need to think about it for a minute or more to come back. Had the same name problem with Cyriocosmus genus some time ago but i overthrown it.


----------

